# Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer



## Grünknochen (2. April 2018)

Wenn wir über Angelpolitik reden, müssen wir darüber reden:


http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...deutschen-fluessen-und-baechen-a-1200865.html



Es ist gut und richtig, dass sich Angelverbände dieses Themas annehmen...


----------



## Ørret (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Naturschutz ist wichtig keine Frage!Hat aber nur indirekt was mit Angelpolitik zu tun....... obendrein werden in dem Artikel die Angelverbände von denen du sprichst ja nicht einmal genannt.
Nimmt in der Politik überhaupt jemand die Angelverbände war?
Wohl eher nicht...


----------



## KaroFisch (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Hi,
ich bin gerade über diese Nachricht gestolpert. Im Prinzip der selbe Bericht. Nur zur Ergänzung... 
http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/deutsche-gewaesser-101.html
Da kam mir der Gedanke mich hier mal wieder einzuloggen. In der Schonzeit bin ich ja sonst eher Boardfaul. 
Noch 6 Wochen in HH, dann gehts endlich wieder ans Wasser. |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

War das etwa Sarkasmus, grünknochen?

Die Grünen fragen, das Umweltministerium, in dem ein Nabu-Mitglied Ministerin und einer der drei Staatssekretäre als höchster Beamter des Hauses der Ex-GF des Nabu ist, antwortet ...mit erwartungsgemäß zeigendem Finger in Richtung Landwirtschaft.

Ich sehe weiterhin nichts Gutes für uns Angler aus diesem Haus kommen.

Und ich sehe auch nicht, dass Verbände in dieser Richtung etwas bewegen.
Eine Trendwende, dass Abgeordnete, Mandatsträger, sonstige Entscheider den DAFV wahrnehmen, ist wohl auch nicht in Sicht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307565&highlight=korte
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335379&highlight=korte
Zwischen diesen Statements liegen 2,5 Jahre und nichts hat sich aus der Sicht des angelnden Abgeordneten Kortes getan.

Aktiver Lobbyismus sieht der Bundesverband nicht als eine seiner Aufgaben.
Und wenn sie denn dann mal machen, kommt ein Baglimit oder Angelverbot dabei raus.

Ich persönlich nehme die Entwicklung der Fließgewässer Deutschlands anders war, als in dem Link suggeriert.
Bei mir vor der Haustür wurde ein Bach durchgängig gemacht.
Die Ems wird mit riesigen Bauvorhaben renaturiert (oder besser gesagt 'naturnaher gestaltet), das Wasser ist so sauber, dass es kaum noch Brassen gibt, die vor 20Jahren der Leitfisch waren, dafür Barben & Haseln.
Im internationalen Vergleich dürften unsere Flüsse zu den saubersten überhaupt gehören.

Dieses Grüne fragen-Nabu antwortet-Spiel scheint mir nur ein weiteres Bauern-Bashing zu sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Nun ja Kati, die Biodiversität lässt in den meißten Gewässern tatsächlich zu wünschen übrig und da sind unsere landwirtschaftlichen Großbetriebe nicht ganz unschuldig dran. 
Allerdings sehe ich nicht, wo da ausgerechnet Monsanto-Christel was für uns zu ändern versucht.
Und der Sachverstand der NABU-Grünen reicht auch nur für Angelverbote


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Ich bin bei diesen Themen nun wirklich kein Fachmann.
Ich empfinde es aber nicht wirklich so, zumindest was Fische angeht. 
Die Biomasse war zu Zeiten der dreckigen Flüsse, als wesentlich mehr gedüngt wurde, doch höher.
Ist der Artenreichtum heute geringer?
Bei den Fischen nicht, meine ich.
Bei all dem Kleingetier, Insekten & so... mag es durchaus sein.


----------



## Grünknochen (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Kati,
ganz und gar nicht sarkastisch...


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

soweit richtig Kati. Das Kleingetier ist Anfang jeder Nahrungskette, fehlen da einige Arten, hat das Folgen für die Biodiversität.
Unsere angeblich so sauberen Gewässer sind inzwischen nährstoffarm, aber voll mit Medikamentenrückständen, Pestiziden (vor Allem Neonicotinoide).
Alles Dinge, die gar nicht gemessen werden, zum Teil nicht mal bei Trinkwasser.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nehme die Entwicklung der Fließgewässer Deutschlands anders war, als in dem Link suggeriert.
> Bei mir vor der Haustür wurde ein Bach durchgängig gemacht.
> Die Ems wird mit riesigen Bauvorhaben renaturiert (oder besser gesagt 'naturnaher gestaltet), das Wasser ist so sauber, dass es kaum noch Brassen gibt, die vor 20Jahren der Leitfisch waren, dafür Barben & Haseln.
> Im internationalen Vergleich dürften unsere Flüsse zu den saubersten überhaupt gehören.



Die Zahlen zum Gewässerzustand stammen aus den Erhebungen nach Vorgabe der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. Dabei werden verschiedene Qualitätskomponenten untersucht, das Endergebnis entspricht der schlechtesten Einzelkomponente. Durch diese strenge Bewertung soll erreicht werden, dass der geforderte gute Gewässerzustand in jeglicher Hinsicht und nicht als Durchschnitt aus guten und schlechten Einzelergebnissen zustande kommt. 
Deshalb sieht der Gewässerzustand nach WRRL oft viel schlechter aus, als wir ihn am Wasser erleben.


----------



## smithie (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Ich habe den Beitrag auch gelesen - finde ebenfalls nix von einem Angelverband.
Man hätte sich ja an das Ergebnis der Anfrage dran hängen können - sofern man von der Anfrage wusste.



> Um den Zustand der Gewässer zu ermitteln, vergleichen Wissenschaftler  die im Wasser lebenden Organismen mit dem Bestand, der natürlicherweise  dort vorhanden sein sollte.


Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...deutschen-fluessen-und-baechen-a-1200865.html

Wer legt denn Bestand fest, der natürlicherweise in einem Stillgewässer vorkommen sollte?
Das hängt ja auch davon ab, wie ich ein Gewässer einkategorisiere.


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ...das Endergebnis entspricht der schlechtesten Einzelkomponente...


Und wieder was gelernt.
Danke für diese Zusammenfassung.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Kati,
> ganz und gar nicht sarkastisch...


Ich glaub ja immer noch, das ist ein verspäteter Aprilscherz von dir. |rolleyes

Ja, die Landesverbände sind durchaus aktiv bei diesen Themen.
Nicht umsonst werfe ich ihnen vor, Anglerinteressen weit hintenanzustellen, Lobbyismus zu vernachlässigen und sich viel zu sehr mit Naturschutzgedöns zu beschäftigen.
Sie werden von Anglern gewählt & bezahlt, ihre Kernaufgabe sollte deswegen eine andere sein.

Aber der Bundesverband verkackt doch sogar bei diesem Thema völlig.

Wir brauchen Verbände, die sich zu 100% Angeln auf die Fahne schreiben! 
Und wenn sie je bei 80% ankommen, dürfen sie von mir aus auch Wasserflöhe zählen.


----------



## gründler (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Haben wir gerade Untersuchungen mit durch.


20Ha Gewässer.... 1974 310kg Biomasse pro Hektar.

2017 19kg pro Hektar.


Und wer Tv an hat wird sehen wie das thema hier seit heute Morgen durch alle Sender gejagt wird...

ein Schelm.........

|wavey:


----------



## torstenhtr (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



> Ich empfinde es aber nicht wirklich so, zumindest was Fische angeht. Die Biomasse war zu Zeiten der dreckigen Flüsse, als wesentlich mehr gedüngt wurde, doch höher.



Ich habe auch den Eindruck, kann mich gut erinnern, dass ich in meiner Umgebung als Jugendlicher mit schlechterem Material viel besser gefangen habe.

Profitiert man als Angler überhaupt von dem Schützergedöns oder ist man eher benachteiligt?



> 20Ha Gewässer.... 1974 310kg Biomasse pro Hektar.
> 2017 1.9kg pro Hektar.



Das ist schon ein drastischer Unterschied, gibt es Langzeitstudien zur Entwicklung der Fischbestände?


----------



## gründler (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein drastischer Unterschied, gibt es Langzeitstudien zur Entwicklung der Fischbestände?




Wir haben alte Daten mit neuen Untersuchungen verglichen bezw. neue Untersuchungen gemacht und mit alten verglichen.(Berufsfischerei)


Man muss dazu sagen das sehr viel fische durch Schwarze Vögel gelitten haben,besonders die letzten 15J. haben drastische Kurven nach unten aufgezeigt,wenn Schwarze Vögel regelm. vor Ort sind.


----------



## Gerris (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Hoppla da ist ja quasi über Nacht die komplette Biomasse verschwunden und keiner hats bemerkt!

Aber Moment mal, wie war das denn früher?
1 Tag mit Helm auf ner 50er, oder auf dem Motorrad und man konnte nichts mehr sehen, weil so viel Insekten auf dem Visier waren.
Heute fahre ich eine ganze Saison und putze nur im nächsten Frühling den Staub runter!

Ich finde nicht das die Biomasse plötzlich weg war, es wurde von Jahr zu Jahr weniger. 

Hat seine Vorteile, ich weiss gar nicht, wann ich den letzten Mückenstich hatte.

Aber wenn in der Nahrungskette die ersten Glieder fehlen, was passiert dann wohl?

Wenn dann auch noch Invasive Neozoen, wie der schwarze Piepmatz gschützt werden,
braucht man nichts auf die Rote Liste schreiben.
Denn wenn Fische da rauf kommen, wird der Rest vom Kormoran getilgt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dieses Grüne fragen-Nabu antwortet-Spiel scheint mir nur ein weiteres Bauern-Bashing zu sein.



Die Bauern werden sich vermutlich jedoch wehren und auf der Strecke werden vermutlich (mal wieder) wir Angler bleiben.

Ich war ein paar Tage auf Fehmarn und hatte die „Anfrage der Grünen" bereits auf dem Schirm und wollte nach Ostern dazu etwas veröffentlichen. Da ward Ihr hier jedoch schneller |rolleyes.

Wir schreiben ja seit geraumer Zeit, dass Natura 2000 nahezu die Nutzung aller unsere Gewässer - gerade in Bezug auf das Angeln - bedroht.

Es gibt hierfür ja immer wieder neue Namen, sei es "Bundesprojekt Grüne Infrastruktur" oder jetzt durch den Koalitionsvertrag das "Blaue Band".

Selbst wenn wir noch Angeln dürften, so wird uns das verbotene "verlassen der Wege" vermutlich an der Ausübung unseres Hobbies hindern. Viele Gewässer sollen Biotope werden und haben somit einen besonderen Schutzstatus. Vorbild soll ja laut Bundesamt für Naturschutz der "Grünzug Neckar" sein. Dort gibt es bereits viele Verbote, überraschender Weise jedoch kein (uns bekanntes) Angelverbot. Doch gerade jetzt sehen wir uns bestätigt, dass mit dieser Untersuchung erneut eine Gefahr für unser Hobby ausgeht.

Beim "Blauen Band" handelt es sich um 5300 Kilometer Fließgewässer (ohne Kanäle/ künstliche Wasserstraßen). 

Das Angeln wird hierbei besonders als Naturnutzung beim "Blauen Band" hervorgehoben, neben dem Wandern/ Radwandern. Der Unterschied ist hierbei, dass wir Angler uns häufig abseits der Wege an den Gewässern aufhalten.

Eine weitere Bedrohung ist natürlich die Belastung der Gewässer und somit teilweise der Fische, die nicht verkehrsfähig sind und Verzehrbeschränkungen aufweisen. Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb, jedoch nicht zum Verzehr geeignete Fische gleich ein Angelverbot? Man sollte diese (noch) abstrusen Gedanken nicht zu hoch aufhängen, jedoch sicherlich auch nicht ignorieren.

Fakt ist Natura-2000, das "Blaue Band" und das Bundesprojekt "Grüne Infrastruktur" bedrohen jetzt und zukünftig unser Hobby. Wer hilft uns Anglern bloß bei diesen Gefahren neue Beschränkungen und Verbote zu verhindern?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



gründler schrieb:


> Haben wir gerade Untersuchungen mit durch.
> 
> 
> 20Ha Gewässer.... 1974 310kg Biomasse pro Hektar.
> ...



Ihr habt in dem Gewässer nur noch 38 kg Biomasse insgesamt?

Das dürften dann nur noch Hüpferlinge; Wasserflöhe und weiteres Kleingetier sein. Da hast du bestimmt einen Fehler drin, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Bedrohung ist natürlich die Belastung der Gewässer und somit teilweise der Fische, die nicht verkehrsfähig sind und Verzehrbeschränkungen aufweisen. Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb, jedoch nicht zum Verzehr geeignete Fische gleich ein Angelverbot? Man sollte diese (noch) abstrusen Gedanken nicht zu hoch aufhängen, jedoch sicherlich auch nicht ignorieren.



Sehe ich ebenso mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Dazu kommt, das es immer wieder Futtermittel für Angler gibt, auf denen vermerkt ist, das die damit gefangenen Fische nicht zum Verzehr geeignet sind.

Ist einerseits doch verrückt, das solche Stoffe überhaupt eingesetzt werden und noch verrückter, wenn es ein weiterer Baustein würde, der uns das Angeln erschweren kann.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Viele Gewässer sollen Biotope werden und haben somit einen besonderen Schutzstatus. Vorbild soll ja laut Bundesamt für Naturschutz der "Grünzug Neckar" sein. Dort gibt es bereits viele Verbote, überraschender Weise jedoch kein (uns bekanntes) Angelverbot.



Das liegt daran, dass die Umsetzung von Natura2000 nicht einheitlich geregelt ist und deshalb sehr große Unterschiede zwischen den Bundesländern bestehen. Hier gilt bei der Ausweisung folgendes:



> Vor diesem Hintergrund werden nachfolgend beispielhaft Vorhaben und Nutzungen benannt, die in der Regel keine erheblichen Beeinträchtigungen für die Erhaltungsziele darstellen (vgl. auch
> VwV Natura 2000, 4.1, 2. Absatz, 5.1.2 und 5.1.3):
> ....
> 
> • Ordnungsgemäße Ausübung der Jagd und Fischerei



Damit ein Angelverbot gerechtfertigt ist, muss die Einschränkung der Schutzziele erheblich und im betroffenen Gebiet nachweislich vorhanden sein (leider ein dehnbarer Ausdruck). Allgemeine Angelverbote aufgrund von Natura2000 gibt es in Baden-Württemberg zum Glück nicht und es sollte sie imho auch an keinem anderen Ort geben, da es dem Sinn dieser Schutzgebiete widerspricht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass die Umsetzung von Natura2000 nicht einheitlich geregelt ist und deshalb sehr große Unterschiede zwischen den Bundesländern bestehen. Hier gilt bei der Ausweisung folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> Damit ein Angelverbot gerechtfertigt ist, muss die Einschränkung der Schutzziele erheblich und im betroffenen Gebiet nachweislich vorhanden sein (leider ein dehnbarer Ausdruck). Allgemeine Angelverbote aufgrund von Natura2000 gibt es in Baden-Württemberg zum Glück nicht und es sollte sie imho auch an keinem anderen Ort geben, da es dem Sinn dieser Schutzgebiete widerspricht.



Als vor über 10 Jahren der Fehmarnbelt als FFH-Gebiet gemeldet wurde, hat mal den Nutzern auch versprochen, dass es keine Einschränkungen und Verbote geben wird. Seit dem 22. September 2017 wissen wir ja, dass es sehr wohl mit Einschränkungen für Angler verbunden ist.

Somit sollten bei allen Vorhaben - egal ob Natura-2000, Blaues Band oder Grüne Infrastruktur - die Alarmglocken bei uns Anglern an gehen. Man sollte sich nur einmal anschauen, wer bei der Umsetzung "Blaues Band" involviert ist- wir Angler sind es aber nicht!

Wir sollten hierbei auch immer wieder berücksichtigen, dass Ministerin Hendricks die Länder angwiesen hat, die Natura-2000 Gebiete auf Landesebene nach Vorbild des Bundes (siehe NSGFmbV) rechtlich zu sichern. Somit sind wir wieder beim Angelverbot.

Alternativ können wir uns auch den Binnensee in Großenbrode oder die Elbe anschauen. Bei Natura-2000 und Angeln gibt es rein gar nicht zu beschwichtigen! Das ist eine Gefahr für unser Hobby und leider haben wir keine politischen Fürsprecher.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Wer im Jahr 2018 noch nicht erkannt hat, dass Natura-2000 eine Bedrohung für Angler darstellt, hat vermutlich die letzten Monate auf einem Baum geschlafen...


----------



## Purist (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Biomasse war zu Zeiten der dreckigen Flüsse, als wesentlich mehr gedüngt wurde, doch höher.
> Ist der Artenreichtum heute geringer?
> Bei den Fischen nicht, meine ich.
> Bei all dem Kleingetier, Insekten & so... mag es durchaus sein.



Als Angler solltest du zumindest wissen, dass sich auch bei den Fischarten einige auf dem Rückzug befinden, wenn sie aus bestimmten Gewässern nicht schon vollständig verschwunden sind. 

Das mit der Biomasse stimmt, allerdings ist kommen da andere Fragen auf: Was gelangte früher vermehrt in die Flüsse, was dort heute nicht mehr zu finden ist? Waren z.B. die Fische damals gesünder, als noch Waschmittel- und Industrieschaum auf den Flüssen lag und manche Abwasserklärung nicht erfolgte? Oder waren ihre Populationen von Fischen nur deswegen so groß, weil sie keiner essen wollte? 

Was man heute sieht ist klar: Gülle, Gülle und noch mehr Gülle (bedingt alleine schon dadurch, dass hier Schweinezüchter mit Massentierhaltung den Weltmarkt bedienen, hinzu kommt die Rinderhaltung) = Nitrat, Kunstdünger, Herbizide/Pestizide, Medikamentenrückstände und Mikroplastik im geklärtem Abwasser. 
Nur weil man den Mist im Gegensatz zu früher nicht mehr sofort sieht, ist die Verschmutzung nicht verschwunden. 

Wenn man hier saubere Flüsse will, muss man renaturieren (was immer auch dem Hochwasserschutz dient) und die Einträge zurückfahren. Politisch gewollt ist das von dieser Bundesregierung jedoch bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Wegberger (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Hallo,

das ist doch wieder komplette Veräppelung.

Und der kleine Angler fängt an, an seinen Boillie`s zu zweifeln und die Industrie, mit Lobby und Politik in einem Bett liegend lacht sich dämlich.

Ich nehme dann "gute" Boillies und die Fabrik pump weiter den Scheiss in den Fluss ... oder häckselt die Fische.

Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse ... hier bei uns wurde von den Gemeinden klar gemacht .... nur wenn die Bauern freiwillig mit machen. Ich lach mich schlapp. 

Ich müsste Brüssel mal richtig durchgreifen.

Wir Angler sind schon richtig verblödet.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wer im Jahr 2018 noch nicht erkannt hat, dass Natura-2000 eine Bedrohung für Angler darstellt, hat vermutlich die letzten Monate auf einem Baum geschlafen...



Ich sage ja nicht, es sei keine Bedrohung, sondern in BW gibt es keine Grundlage für pauschale Angelverbote. Das ist gut zu wissen, wenn man selbst Gewässer in solchen Gebieten befischt oder bewirtschaftet. Für ein deutschlandweites Angeln-Untergangs-Szenario taugt Natura2000 nicht und um so weniger, je mehr man der Sache bedacht und unvoreingenommen entgegengeht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, es sei keine Bedrohung, sondern in BW gibt es keine Grundlage für pauschale Angelverbote. Das ist gut zu wissen, wenn man selbst Gewässer in solchen Gebieten befischt oder bewirtschaftet.



Dann nenne uns doch bitte schnell noch die Grundlage für das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt, das BMUB konnte das bis heute ja noch nicht. Vielen Dank im Voraus, ich bin jetzt nämlich echt gespannt...

Man kann bei Natura-2000 auch weggucken und alles schön reden. Aber wer Nachtangelverbote geil findet...#q


----------



## Laichzeit (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann nenne uns doch bitte schnell noch die Grundlage für das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt, das BMUB konnte das bis heute ja noch nicht. Vielen Dank im Voraus, ich bin jetzt nämlich echt gespannt...



Liegt der Fehmarnbelt in Baden-Württemberg? Hier hat sogar der LFVBW erfolgreich Angelverbote in der Planfeststellungsphase verhindern können und ich geh ab dem 15. Mai gemütlich angeln innerhalb eines Natura2000 Gebietes. Davon schreibe ich, da die Empfehlungen und Umsetzung Ländersache ist. Von der Ostsee oder Niedersachsen auf ein wahnsinniges Übel in ganz Deutschland zu schließen halte ich für Panikmache. 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Man kann bei Natura-2000 auch weggucken und alles schön reden. Aber wer Nachtangelverbote geil findet...#q



Wer sagt etwas von weggucken und für das Zweite fällt mir auch keine Quelle ein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Purist schrieb:


> Als Angler solltest du zumindest wissen, dass sich auch bei den Fischarten einige auf dem Rückzug befinden, wenn sie aus bestimmten Gewässern nicht schon vollständig verschwunden sind.
> 
> Das mit der Biomasse stimmt, allerdings ist kommen da andere Fragen auf: Was gelangte früher vermehrt in die Flüsse, was dort heute nicht mehr zu finden ist? Waren z.B. die Fische damals gesünder, als noch Waschmittel- und Industrieschaum auf den Flüssen lag und manche Abwasserklärung nicht erfolgte? Oder waren ihre Populationen von Fischen nur deswegen so groß, weil sie keiner essen wollte?
> 
> ...



Ein gedüngtes Gewässer wird dennoch nicht viele Algen vorweisen, wenn der Herbizidgehalt im Wasser zu hoch ist. 

Zudem werden immer mehr Biozide gegen Algen und Flechten eingesetzt, die sind alle als hochgradig fischgiftig gekennzeichnet und die sind in jeder neuen gedämmten  Fassade enthalten und werden auf Unmengen Terrassen, Hofflächen usw. eingesetzt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Liegt der Fehmarnbelt in Baden-Württemberg? Hier hat sogar der LFVBW erfolgreich Angelverbote in der Planfeststellungsphase verhindern können und ich geh ab dem 15. Mai gemütlich angeln innerhalb eines Natura2000 Gebietes. Davon schreibe ich, da die Empfehlungen und Umsetzung Ländersache ist. Von der Ostsee oder Niedersachsen auf ein wahnsinniges Übel in ganz Deutschland zu schließen halte ich für Panikmache.



Wie ich schon schrieb- weggucken und schönreden!

Im Fehmarnbelt gibt es auch keine Grundlage für ein Angelverbot und trotzdem gibt es das Angelverbot. Will sagen es geht auch ohne Grundlage! Warum gehst Du denn erst ab dem 15.Mai in dem Natura-2000 Gebiet angeln? Ich habe sogar letzte Woche in einem Natura-2000 Gebiet gefischt, sogar nach Sonnenuntergang #6. 

Sitze ruhig in BW und warte bis es Euch erwischt- wir werden in der Zeit für Angler kämpfen. Wir haben verstanden, dass wir Angler ausgesperrt werden sollen. 

Aber eventuell bekommt Ihr ja bald auch ein Tagesangelverbot. Dann dürft Ihr auch nicht mehr angeln, aber Du hast dann zumindest recht, dass es nicht an Natura-2000 liegt |rolleyes

Wenn ich Deine Beiträge lese, denke ich, dass Du dem Verband in BW sehr nahe stehst. Deine Äußerungen sind so etwas von typisch für Verbandler- nichts hören, nichts sehen, nichts sagen, frei nach den 3 Affen "Ich darf ja noch (wenn auch stark eingeschränkt) angeln, wo ist also das Problem?"#q#q


----------



## Wegberger (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Hallo Lars,

lass es ... es ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. 

Selbst wenn ihre Enkel fragen was das den für Stecken im Keller sind - werden sie noch sagen .... das sind Angeln und zum Glück wurden wir bekehrt uns nur noch Gewässer anzuschauen.


----------



## Grünknochen (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Im Jahre 2017 feierte Natura 2000 sein *25jähriges* Bestehen...


Hopfen und Malz ist übrigens auch bei so manchen Anglern verloren.


----------



## Tate (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Habe einen ähnlichen(gleichen?) Artikel bei n.tv gelesen. Was die Ursachen für den Zustand der Gewässer betrifft so wurden diese ziemlich genau benannt, Flussverbauungen und Überdüngung. Was aber nicht genannt wurde warum es dazu kommt. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies zum grossen Teil der grünen Energiewende zu verschulden. So wird der Maisanbau massiv forciert nur um daraus Energie zu gewinnen. Da Mais gut Nitrat aufnimmt wird tonnenweise Gülle auf die Felder gekarrt. Das sich dadurch das Grundwasser und Oberflächengewässer verseucht werden ist vollkommen egal. Man sollte also die wahren Ursachen bekämpfen und nicht nur die Sympthome aber dazu fehlt den Berliner Verb... der Schneid.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum gehst Du denn erst ab dem 15.Mai in dem Natura-2000 Gebiet angeln? Ich habe sogar letzte Woche in einem Natura-2000 Gebiet gefischt, sogar nach Sonnenuntergang #6


Ende der Hechtschonzeit.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sitze ruhig in BW und warte bis es Euch erwischt- wir werden in der Zeit für Angler kämpfen. Wir haben verstanden, dass wir Angler ausgesperrt werden sollen.


Glaub ja nicht, dass ich dein Engagement und das der Anglerdemo nicht ernst nehme oder wertschätze. Für mich geht es gegen sinnlose Verbote, hier im Forum ist es oft der Kampf gegen Naturschutz oder Natura2000 an sich und da halte ich dagegen, da wir in den Gebieten problemlos und ohne Einschränkungen fischen, ohne die "Schutzgüter" zu gefährden und im selben Zug von der Wiederbelebung der Gewässer, sowie der belebten Umgebung profitieren könnten. Dasselbe zur Umsetzung der WRRL, wobei diese uns in puncto Verbote nicht so hart treffen kann.

In unseren Gewässern werden die ehemaligen Massenfische, wie Barsch, Rotauge und Brassen zusehend seltener, an deren Stelle müssen die Flussfische und andere spezialisierte Arten wieder übernehmen. Das gelingt nur wenn ihr Lebensraum wieder passt, ansonsten bleiben die Plätze leer. Dazu brauchen wir Naturschutz, Gewässerrandstreifen und mehr Platz für die natürliche Entwicklung der Flüsse. Momentan funktioniert das nicht, die Brasse verschwindet, Barbe und Nase kommen wegen Staustufen, Dreck, fehlendem Kies und Kormoran nicht hoch, da an den Flüssen viel zu wenig gemacht wurde. Wenn ich in Zukunft angeln will, ist das genau so wichtig, wie die Angelverbote. Deshalb Angelverbote verhindern ohne Naturschutz zu verhindern.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deine Beiträge lese, denke ich, dass Du dem Verband in BW sehr nahe stehst.


|rolleyes Keine Sorge, ich hab mal deren Stand auf einer Messe besucht und das wars soweit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Tate schrieb:


> Habe einen ähnlichen(gleichen?) Artikel bei n.tv gelesen. Was die Ursachen für den Zustand der Gewässer betrifft so wurden diese ziemlich genau benannt, Flussverbauungen und Überdüngung. Was aber nicht genannt wurde warum es dazu kommt. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies zum grossen Teil der grünen Energiewende zu verschulden. So wird der Maisanbau massiv forciert nur um daraus Energie zu gewinnen. Da Mais gut Nitrat aufnimmt wird tonnenweise Gülle auf die Felder gekarrt. Das sich dadurch das Grundwasser und Oberflächengewässer verseucht werden ist vollkommen egal. Man sollte also die wahren Ursachen bekämpfen und nicht nur die Sympthome aber dazu fehlt den Berliner Verb... der Schneid.



Wenn das stimmen würde, würde  ich erwarten, das gerade der Bestand an Brassen zunehmen müsste. Die mögen entschleunigte eutrophierte Gewässer, aber so wie ich das sehe, nimmt die Trübung überwiegend ab. Ich vermute das Problem ist komplexer.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Die Eutrophierung geht zurück, da der Phosphateintrag sinkt und der hohe Nitratgehalt das nicht kompensieren kann, da zum Wachstum beide Nährstoffe benötigt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Deshalb Angelverbote verhindern ohne Naturschutz zu verhindern.



Mein reden, jedoch zeigt uns die Realität, dass andere böse Mächte das in der Praxis anders sehen und im Ergebnis Angelverbote stehen! Ich verstehe nicht, wie Du Dir für Dein Bundesland so sicher sein kannst ;+.

Wir waren uns an der Küste auch sicher und werden hier von Angelverboten förmlich überrollt. Gleiches gilt sicherlich für die Menschen an der Elbe. 

Für die Küste haben wir mit Helcom und dem Vermächtnis von Ex- Ministerin Hendricks eine neue Gefahr für unser Hobby. Zur Zeit noch weit weg, jedoch wird es uns sicherlich treffen.

Angler stehen laut BfN als Störwirkung im Fehmarnbelt an siebter und letzter Stelle, doch wir wurden ausgesperrt! Das kann niemand schönreden und niemand sollte sich sicher sein. So werden wir Angler beim "Blauen Band" explizit erwähnt. Ich halte bereits die Erwähnung für eine Gefahr. Angler entnehmen nun einmal Fische und sind somit erst einmal eine Gefährdung für die Erhaltungsziele der Gebiete. So wird es von Seiten der Naturschutzverbände und auch Teilen der Politik gesehen. Setzen sich also diese Stimmen durch, wird es relativ schnell eng für uns werden. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man so blind sein kann und diese Gefahr als nicht existent darstellen kann. 

Mal gucken, wann es auf Gewässerebene detaillierte Untersuchungen zu den Fischbeständen geben wird und neue (ganzjährige) Schonzeiten für bestimmte Fischarten kommen werden. Dann ist eben nicht explizit Natura-2000, jedoch Angelverbote zum Erhalt der Bestände. Siehe doch den Aal- Angler sind sicherlich das kleinste Übel, doch im Fokus der Überlegungen zur Rettung der Bestände. Nicht die wirklichen Ursachen werden bekämpft, sondern erst einmal pauschal etwas beschlossen, was für die Öffentlichkeit zumindest wir (blinder) Aktionismus darstellt. "Wir haben etwas getan" ist das Motto, ob zielführend oder nicht. Ich möchte jetzt nicht den Diesel ins Spiel bringen, jedoch ein gutes Beispiel für die kranken Überlegungen der Umweltschützer und der Politik!

Ich schreibe ja auch nicht, dass das Angeln an diesen Gebieten morgen verboten sein wird, jedoch die Gefahr für mittelfristige Verbote ist gegeben. Da sich niemand für uns erkennbar einsetzt, ist es doch ein leichtes uns auszusperren.

Wir Angler werden uns keinen vernünftigen Konzepten zum Naturschutz verschliessen, jedoch sollten wir uns frühzeitig gegen überzogenen und falsch verstandenen Naturschutz wehren. Solange jedoch Angler öffentlich Verständnis für sämtliche Naturschutzprojekte äußern, wird die Politik diese Vorlagen immer gerne aufnehmen. In diesem Fall vermisse ich jedoch Veröffentlichungen von den Anglerverbänden. Wann kommen die? Warum nehmen die Verbände diese Vorlage nicht auf und zeigen der Öffentlichkeit was Angler leisten? Das wäre die einzig passende Antwort. Diese hätte jedoch bereits in den hier verlinkten Veröffentlichungen von Spiegel, Tagesschau etc. enthalten sein müssen. Das wäre mal sinnvolle ÖA für unser Hobby gewesen. Ich vermute jedoch, dass viele in den Verbänden mir Projekten wie "Blaues Band" oder "Grüne Infrastruktur" wenig bis gar nichts anfangen können. Wie soll man also überhaupt hier ÖA leisten können? 



Laichzeit schrieb:


> |rolleyes Keine Sorge, ich hab mal deren Stand auf einer Messe besucht und das wars soweit.



Du warst definitiv zu lange am Stand 

Dienstag 07.30 Uhr und mein Blutdruck ist bereits so hoch, dass ich hier  im Büro schon wieder das Fenster geöffnet habe, um die Frischluftzufuhr  zu erhöhen. Ich höre die Vögel zwitschern, es gibt also noch Leben da draussen.


----------



## Fr33 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Mal Abseits der Sache im Norden mit Ostsee und den FFH Gebieten.... was mich bei dem Artikel über die Wasserqualität stutzig macht: Wurde früher nicht noch mehr gegen Ungeziefer vorgegangen als heute? Mit Teils wesentlich höheren Dosen oder gar inzwischen verboteten Mitteln? Komischerweise waren damals die Bestände und auch die Artenvielfalt weitaus größer. Nitrat und Phospat Eintrag waren da sicherlich die größten Posten - aber laut dem Bericht scheint es da ja noch genug zu geben?! Sehe ich mir den Rhein an (das Beispiel passt hier sehr gut) - so erkenne ich in den letzten 15 Jahren einen krassen Wandel. Sauberes, klareres Wasser heisst in der Praxis aber nicht, dass mehr Stückzahlen von den "angepassteren" Arten nachkommen. Theoretisch müssten (als Bsp) die Brassen massiv zuruck gegangen sein (was fakt ist) und dadurch Barben und Nasen diese Niesche bestezt haben. In der Realität fängt man heute sogar weniger Barben und Nasen als vor 15 Jahren. Ich bin zwar nicht mehr ganz so in der Feeder-Szene drinnen wie vor paar Jahren, weiss aber das selbst unsere Teamangler usw. teils mit riesen Aufwand mal 2 Barben fangen oder sogar diese ganz schneidern.....


----------



## CaptainPike (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Weiss nicht ob man so komplexe Systeme nach so einfachen Regeln beurteilen kann. Ich schätze mal es sind sehr viele kleine Rädchen die ineinander greifen und die "Gesamtkonfiguration" aus Wasserqualität, Beschaffenheit des Lebensraumes und wie die einzelnen Arten darin zurecht kommen etc machen es letztlich aus - Und das sehr langsam und in vielen "Aufs" und "Abs". Je weiter ich zurückblicke desto gravierender fallen mir die Unterschiede auf. Wie viele Insekten es damals im Garten gab, dass wir Stichlinge in winzigen Rinnsalen fingen. Und heute haben wir Mindestmaße auf Plötze und besetzen Barsche weil sich die Bestände der anspruchlosesten Fische scheinbar nicht halten ;+


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Siehst Du- viele Ursachen sind ungeklärt. Also beseitigt man bekannte, erkennbare Ursachen. Angler entnehmen Fisch ==> wenig Fische ==> Angelverbot.  So einfach funktioniert Politik in Deutschland. Deshalb kann das auch jeder... Zumindest habe ich bisher niemals Einstellungsvoraussetzungen gefunden.


----------



## Leech (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Wenn ein Gewässer sauberer wird, nimmt die Biomasse automatisch ab.
Weniger Nährstoffe in der Nahrungskette usw.
Wenn früher das Wasser dreckiger war, war die Biomasse zwar größer, aber die Biodiversität eine völlig andere.
Das heißt, dass tendenziell bei saubererem Wasser die Biomasse abnehmen muss, bezüglich der Artenvielfalt kommt es dann auf den Zustand des Gewässers an.
Basis Ökologie Klasse 10 Biologie.


----------



## marlowe (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Fr33 schrieb:


> was mich bei dem Artikel über die Wasserqualität stutzig macht: Wurde früher nicht noch mehr gegen Ungeziefer vorgegangen als heute? Mit Teils wesentlich höheren Dosen oder gar inzwischen verboteten Mitteln? Komischerweise waren damals die Bestände und auch die Artenvielfalt weitaus größer. Nitrat und Phospat Eintrag waren da sicherlich die größten Posten - aber laut dem Bericht scheint es da ja noch genug zu geben?! Sehe ich mir den Rhein an (das Beispiel passt hier sehr gut) - so erkenne ich in den letzten 15 Jahren einen krassen Wandel. Sauberes, klareres Wasser heisst in der Praxis aber nicht, dass mehr Stückzahlen von den "angepassteren" Arten nachkommen. Theoretisch müssten (als Bsp) die Brassen massiv zuruck gegangen sein (was fakt ist) und dadurch Barben und Nasen diese Niesche bestezt haben. In der Realität fängt man heute sogar weniger Barben und Nasen als vor 15 Jahren. Ich bin zwar nicht mehr ganz so in der Feeder-Szene drinnen wie vor paar Jahren, weiss aber das selbst unsere Teamangler usw. teils mit riesen Aufwand mal 2 Barben fangen oder sogar diese ganz schneidern.....



Die Intensivierung der Landwirtschaft hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer weiter zugenommen, u.a. durch den Anbau von Energiepflanzen. DDT ist zwar verboten - das heisst aber nicht, dass die anderen Chemikalien harmlos sind. Ein Großteil der Fließgewässer ist hochgradig kontaminiert und es fehlt an Kleinstlebewesen - damit auch an Fischfutter.
Empfindliche Fischarten wie Nasen, Barben und Äschen verschwinden.    
Von den Anglern/Verbänden hört man diesbezüglich herzlich wenig. Dort beschränkt sich der Naturschutz meist auf das Einfordern von Kormoranabschüssen.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



> Das heißt, dass tendenziell bei saubererem Wasser die Biomasse abnehmen muss, bezüglich der Artenvielfalt kommt es dann auf den Zustand des Gewässers an.


So die Theorie, aber ich beobachte den Fischrückgang auch an Gewässern, wo sich meines Erachtens die Eintrübung etc. nicht verändert hat. Vielleicht täuscht der subjektive Rückblick, aber ich höre das von vielen Anglern.

Ich habe nur wenige Langzeitstudien gefunden, jemand hat mir noch einen Report zugeschickt von BW [1] (danke dafür), vgl. S. 59 ff. Ansonsten gibt es noch im Zusammenhang mit Kormoran Untersuchungen, die einen drastischen Rückgang belegen [2].

Prinzipiell bräuchte man Anglerstatistiken von 1970 - heute, um vergleichen zu können.

Was bringt mir als Angler der Naturschutz / Renaturierung von Gewässern, wenn rein technisch die Durchgängigkeit verbessert wurde, es aber viel weniger Fische gibt?

Gibt es Beispiele, wo Naturschutz eine signifikante Verbesserung für Angler gebracht hat (und nicht zusätzliche Einschränkungen)?

--

[1] Vom Wildfluss zur Wasserstraße - Fischfauna und Fischerei im Mittleren Neckar, 
Ralf Haberbosch, Dr. Rainald Hoffmann und Hubert Wnuck
https://www.lfvbw.de/images/beitraege/Projekte/Bericht_Mittlerer_Neckar_VFG_2012.pdf

[2] Einfluss des Kormorans auf die Fischbestände in Thüringer Fließgewässern
Jens Görlach, Dr. Falko Wagner, Wolfgang und Maria Schmalz
https://www.thueringen.de/mam/th8/t...luss_des_kormorans_auf_die_fischbestande_.pdf


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Schau dir mal die Profiblinkervideos 1und 2 an. Damals waren Tagesfänge von 20Zandern und mehreren Hechten am Tag normal. Auch große Tiere waren dabei. Die Videos stammen aus den 80 gern am Niederrhein. Damals galt der Rhein als Kloake. Heute ist der Rhein sauber ..... Ok, früher gabs nur Allerweltarten, die aber in Massen. Gerne auch mit Geschwüren und komischen Flecken. Was besser ist, darf jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Tigersclaw (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Hmm einige von euch verwechseln glaub ich etwas... viel Biomasse heißt nicht gesund.. meist ist das Gegenteil der Fall.

Ökologisch gesund = hohe Artenvielfalt bzw Artenvorkommen der Erwartung entsprechend..ABER meist geringe absolute Biomasse

Ökologisch ungünstig = wenige vorherrschende (meist sehr tolerante ) Arten in großen Stückzahlen und Massen.

Früher waren durch die ungeklärten Abwasser unsere Flüsse und Seen schön nährstoffreich ---> vvieeeellee Fischnährtiere (meist nur wenige Arten) --> viele, große, fette Fische.
Durch den Anschluss vieler Kommunen an Kläranlagen kommen viel weniger Nährstoffe ins Gewässer, so das man nur noch wenige und meist kleinere Exemplare antrifft.

Kenne hier in der Nähe ein Bach/Fluss an dem früher 40+ Forellen normal waren, jetzt aber kaum noch eine ü 30 gefangen wird.


Bin leider ziemlich raus aus der Materie, aber bei den Untersuchungen die ich mal gesehn hatte, fiel der geringe Teil des Makrozoobenthos auf.  (Also groß Insektenlarven und kleinere Wassertiere). Gründe sind noch zu ermitteln.. Ich schätze das hängt mit dem allgemeinen Rückgang der Insekten/Wirbellosenfauna zusammen.

Was uns in Sachen Wasserqualität zu denken geben muss sind Medikamentenrückstände und Hormone (hormonähnliche Substanzen) die fast ungefiltert massenhaft in die Flüsse gelangen. 

claw


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Was bringt mir als Angler der Naturschutz / Renaturierung von Gewässern, wenn rein technisch die Durchgängigkeit verbessert wurde, es aber viel weniger Fische gibt?



Wenn ich daran zurückdenke, wie die Wupper gestunken hat, ab Wuppertal Barmen bis zur Mündung in Leverkusen Rheindorf. Den Geruch werde ich nicht vergessen, und da konnte auch nicht drüber hinwegtäuschen, wenn mal wieder ein Hochwasser ein paar Regenbogenforellen in die Wupper gespült hat. Die konnte man auch nur an den ersten Tagen nach dem Hochwasser essen, danach hat die kaum noch einer mitgenommen, der Phenolgeruch war nicht zu leugnen.

Wenn man viel fangen wollte, waren Rhein und Wuppermündung super, zum essen habe ich die Rotaugen lieber aus der Ruhr genommen.

Da finde ich den Zustand heute besser und hoffe auf weitere Verbesserungen.


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Gibt es Beispiele, wo Naturschutz eine signifikante Verbesserung für Angler gebracht hat (und nicht zusätzliche Einschränkungen)?


Wenn Renaturierung Strukturverbesserung bedeutet, dient das sicherlich den Beständen.
Ob durch Renaturierungsmaßnahmen Einschränkungen für Angler einhergehen, ist eine ganz andere, politische Frage.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ob durch Renaturierungsmaßnahmen Einschränkungen für Angler einhergehen, ist eine ganz andere, politische Frage.



Durch Renaturierungsmaßnahmen vermutlich nicht, aber zum Wiederuafbau der Bestände. Wenig Fisch ==> Angler entnehmen Fisch ==> Beschränkungen/ Verbote. Logische Maßnahmen der deutschen Politik der Verbote. Nicht die Ursache bekämpfen, sondern einfache, öffentlich wirksamen Maßnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## Ronald Reagan (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Wer Renaturierung betreibt, bekämpft bereits Ursachen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Ronald Reagan schrieb:


> Wer Renaturierung betreibt, bekämpft bereits Ursachen.



Leider ist das Thema deutlich komplexer und taugt nicht als Sofortmaßnahme!


----------



## Wegberger (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Hallo,



> Wer Renaturierung betreibt, bekämpft bereits Ursachen.



Wer Ursache und Wirkung ohne Rücksichtnahme aufdeckt, der kann die Ursachen angehen.


----------



## Ronald Reagan (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Was taugt denn als Sofortmaßnahme, Fisherbandit1000?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Ronald Reagan schrieb:


> Was taugt denn als Sofortmaßnahme, Fisherbandit1000?



Angelverbote...


----------



## Laichzeit (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Angelverbote geht es nicht um die gefangenen Fische, sondern darum, dass Menschen am Gewässer als Störung für die Vegetation oder brütende Vögel angesehen werden.
Uns trifft es, da wir zum Angeln kommen und man dafür eine Erlaubnis braucht, die man recht einfach verwehren kann. Einen Spaziergänger loszuwerden ist viel schwerer.


----------



## Wegberger (3. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Hallo,

genau Naturnutzer gehören ausgesperrt!
(ich hoffe das gibt nicht wieder eine Verwarnung)


----------



## Ronald Reagan (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Meine Frage war ernst gemeint, Fisherbandit1000!

Was taugt als Sofortmaßnahme in Bezug auf den Zustand der heimischen Gewässer? Denn das ist der Titel des Threads.


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

es gibt keine sinnvollen ökologische Sofortmassnahmen, da ein System sich immer einpendeln muss.

dieser umbug wird immer nur verbreitet um andere Parteien zu diskreditieren


----------



## Ronald Reagan (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Ab wann sollte man denn mit Maßnahmen anfangen, wenn Sofortmaßnahmen ökologisch nicht sinnvoll sind?


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Hallo Ronald,

wenn diese Heuchelei aufhört, politisch oder wirtschaftlich oder sonstige Klüngel-Geschäfte auf dem Rücken der Angler auszutragen.

Das kann klappen wenn am Tisch die Vertreter der Interessengruppen auf Augenhöhe begegnen. Aber wir Angler in Deutschland haben keine Interessenvertreter.

Was soll der Blödsinn ...Aale zu besetzen um sie schreddern zu lassen ?

Was soll der Blödsinn Lachsprogramme durchzusetzen,  wenn die Durchgängigkeit mit Füssen getreten wird.

Was soll der Blödsinn, in NRW für Aale ein Verzehrwarnung rauszubringen und die früheren Tiefenverschmutzer an PCB, die sich den Popo platin verdient haben - nicht in die Pflicht zu nehmen?

Was soll der Blödsinn, gewissenhafte Naturnutzer aus derselbigen auszusperren ?

Natürlich könnten Angler etwas beitragen ... aber wenn unsere 3 % an den Möglichkeiten am Ganzen,dann als gesellschaftliche Maximalbefriedung dienen, dann lachen sich die Verantwortlichen der anderen 97 % scheckig.

Gewissenhafte Angler haben sich schon immer für ihr Gewässer den Popo aufgerissen .... schon jahrzehnte lang .... und deswegen sind sie jetzt die Bösen !? Diese ganze Diskussion ist völlig krank.


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

ups..


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Was soll der Blödsinn ...


Ganz einfach, weil es für die Politik funktioniert.
Sogar richtig gut.

Die AWZ-Angelverbote-Ostsee sind das beste Beispiel.
Der eigentliche Skandal ist doch nicht, dass man dort nicht mehr angeln darf & die Kutter pleite gehen.
Dass so eine Sch*** der Bevölkerung als Naturschutz verkauft wird und dies auch durchgeht, das ist der eigentliche Skandal.
Aber schau dir die 'Schützerszene' an, die jubeln heute noch.
Und peilen nicht mal ansatzweise, dass sie es sind, die am meisten vera***t wurden.

Umweltminister ist nach Außenminister der beste Job im Kabinett! Da reicht es völlig wenn du ein paar nette Schlagzeilen produzierst und etwas in Richtung der 'Feinde' (Landwirte, Angler, Jäger,...) trittst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Ronald Reagan schrieb:


> Meine Frage war ernst gemeint, Fisherbandit1000!
> 
> Was taugt als Sofortmaßnahme in Bezug auf den Zustand der heimischen Gewässer? Denn das ist der Titel des Threads.



Meine Antwort war auch verdammt ernst gemeint!

Denn Kati hat es verstanden:



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die AWZ-Angelverbote-Ostsee sind das beste Beispiel.
> Der eigentliche Skandal ist doch nicht, dass man dort nicht mehr angeln darf & die Kutter pleite gehen.
> Dass so eine Sch*** der Bevölkerung als Naturschutz verkauft wird und dies auch durchgeht, das ist der eigentliche Skandal.
> Aber schau dir die 'Schützerszene' an, die jubeln heute noch.
> ...



So sieht es nämlich aus. Wenig Fische = Angelverbot = medienwirksam => Wir Politiker haben etwas getan! Wenig Fische = Angelverbot ==> klingt doch logisch für den Bürger/ Wähler. Es geht nicht um Lösungen, es geht um medienwirksame Handlungen! Da kann man die paar Angler - die das verstehen und die direkt betrifft - mal opfern. Die deutsche Politik der Verbote.

Ich weiß ja, dass man mir jetzt wieder panikmache unterstellen wird und mich müde belächelt, aber das wurde ich bereits 2015 beim Baglimit und bin das also gewohnt .

Genauso wurde ich belächelt, als ich schrieb, dass auch Angelverbote in Natura2000 Gebieten an den Küsten drohen- jetzt gucken wir uns Großenbrode an...

Leider haben es viele immer noch nicht verstanden, dass wir ein leichtes Opfer sind und als erstes den Kopf hinhalten. Solange Präsidenten aus Angelverbänden von "Freunden aus Natur- und Umweltschutz" schreiben, werden wir Hand in Hand untergehen! Dann im Einvernehmen für den Naturschutz. 

140 Km bis Dänemark lässt mich hoffen und auch in Zukunft noch angeln |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Wie absurd diese Diskussion doch ist.

Es werden ernsthaft Verbesserungen abgelehnt, da man den besseren Zustand als Argument für Aussperrung nutzen könnte?

Das ist eure Logik?

Wenn jemand wider der Ratio ein Verbot durchzieht, wie es in den AWZ geschehen ist, ist doch der Beweis gegeben, das es nicht um Argumente geht sondern um Stimmungen. Und gegen die schützten nichts. 

An der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung muss man arbeiten und da ist Natur- und  Artenschutz unter anderem ein positiv bewertetes Handeln. Dies freiwillig anderen zu überlassen ist fahrlässig und naiv.


----------



## smithie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



bastido schrieb:


> Zur Klärung der Gewässer ist vielleicht noch anzumerken, was heißt denn eigentlich natürlich und wer weiß das so genau?


Das habe ich so auf Seite 1 oder 2 auch mal versucht zu fragen |wavey:

Was ist der SOLL Zustand?
Der Zustand vor 30 oder 40 Jahren?
Das was "jemand" jetzt festlegt? Auf welcher Grundlage?

Wenn der Rhein ein naturnaher Gebirgsbach werden soll, ist ja noch etwas Arbeit zu tun...


----------



## smithie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand wider der Ratio ein Verbot durchzieht, wie es inicht den AWZ geschehen ist, ist doch der Beweis gegeben, das es nicht um Argumente geht sondern um Stimmungen. Und gegen die schützten nichts.
> 
> An der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung muss man arbeiten und da ist Natur- und  Artenschutz unter anderem ein positiv bewertetes Handeln. Dies freiwillig anderen zu überlassen ist fahrlässig und naiv.


Wie willst Du mit "Stimmungen" ein wider Ratio durchgesetztes Verbot wieder wegbekommen bzw. verhindern?

Du betreibst Naturschutz indem Du in der AWZ angelst?


----------



## Ronald Reagan (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht naß, Frank. 

Warum die leidigen Umstände am Salzwasser, wo es keine Verbauung gibt und der zu hohe oder zu niedrige Nährstoffeintrag kaum Thema ist, immer wieder als Omen für das Süßwasser herhalten müssen, verstehe wer will.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



smithie schrieb:


> Wie willst Du mit "Stimmungen" ein wider Ratio durchgesetztes Verbot wieder wegbekommen bzw. verhindern?
> 
> Du betreibst Naturschutz indem Du in der AWZ angelst?



Hab ich das geschrieben? Ein Verbot weg zu bekommen ist ein ganz anderes Thema, als eines im Vorfeld abzuwenden.

@Ronald Reagan: Der Nährstoffeintrag ist in der Ostsee ein großes Problem, viele Bäche und Flüsse sammeln hier die Wasser, die durch eine intensiv landwirtschaftlich  genutzte stark belastet sind, mit Nährstoffen, wie auch Spritzmitteln.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Ronald Reagan schrieb:


> Warum die leidigen Umstände am Salzwasser, wo es keine Verbauung gibt und der zu hohe oder zu niedrige Nährstoffeintrag kaum Thema ist, immer wieder als Omen für das Süßwasser herhalten müssen, verstehe wer will.



Man kann auch einfach die Realität ignorieren und mit "Weiter so" warten, bis wir nicht mehr angeln dürfen, also quasi alle Probleme aussitzen. Wohin uns dieser Weg in den letzten 30 oder gar 40 Jahren geführt hat, erleben viele Angler täglich.

Das die Politik nicht von Angelverboten, sondern von "geeigneten Maßnahmen" in diesem Zusammenhang schreibt, ist doch logisch. Wir warten jetzt einfach mal ab, wie sich im Süßwasser dann die "geeigneten Maßnahmen" darstellen.

Hand in Hand zum Untergang...


----------



## smithie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hab ich das geschrieben?


Wenn Dein Post zusammenhängend zu verstehen ist, ja.


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Ronald Reagan schrieb:


> Warum die leidigen Umstände am Salzwasser, wo es keine Verbauung gibt und der zu hohe oder zu niedrige Nährstoffeintrag kaum Thema ist, immer wieder als Omen für das Süßwasser herhalten müssen, verstehe wer will.


Weil das Prinzip dasselbe ist, das ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen.

Beispiel: einer der Ems-Altarme vor meiner Tür.
Früher hab ich da als Jugendlicher ständig geangelt, der Eisvogel saß oft auf den Ruten und hat von da aus gejagt.
All die verschiedenen Vögel kannte ich quasi per Vornamen, wusste wo ihre Nester sind, wieviele Junge sie jedes jahr groß zogen,...

Dann wurde ein Angelverbot in der Vogelbrutzeit (15.3-15.7.) ausgesprochen, weil wir Angler die Vögel ja so fürchterlich stören.

Konsequenzen: 
die Toten Arme sind in dieser Zeit das Eldorado für Partymacher, Kormorane und auch für ein paar Schwarzangler, weil kein Angler vor Ort auftaucht.
Ich fahr jedes Jahr nach dem 15.7. dort hin und räum einen Anhänger voll Müll weg; Bierpullen, Fässer, Grills & Grillverpackungen ohne Ende, Luftmatratzen, zerfetzte Campingstühle,...

Der Landwirt (unser Verpächter) ist -zu Recht- angepisst, schüttelt auch nur den Kopf über solchen Behördenblödsinn.
Die Aufseher genervt, weil sie lange Wege durch die Pampas fahren sollen, obwohl dort gar keiner angeln darf und selbst wenn sie jemanden dort "Picknick" machen sehen, der darf das ja und "der Müll stammt natürlich nicht von ihm, sondern lag schon da".
Angler gehen auch außerhalb der Sperrzeit kaum noch hin, weil der Tümpel Kormoranbedingt ziemlich fischleer ist.
Der Vogelbestand hat gegenüber früher definitiv drastisch abgenommen!
Die Untere Naturschutzbehörde findet das Angelverbot nach wie vor richtig und wichtig.
Der Staatssekretär des Umweltministeriums erzählt mir was von "leider mangelnden Kontrollmöglichkeiten durch die Untere Naturschutzbehörde"...

Es bleibt auf jeden Fall wie es ist,
obwohl es einfach nur Sch*** ist,
aber alle "Schützer" haben eine weiße Weste , haben doch das ihnen Mögliche gemacht.
Und auf irgendeinem Zettel steht, dass man was für den Naturschutz getan hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



smithie schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Post zusammenhängend zu verstehen ist, ja.



Tut mir leid, ich finde den Kausalzusammenhang nicht.


----------



## Ronald Reagan (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Wer ignoriert denn hier die Realität?

Zu dieser Realität gehört aber nunmal auch, daß an den Küsten grundsätzlich andere Gewässervoraussetzungen bestehen, als im Binnenland.

Daß saubere, unverbaute und renaturierte Gewässer dem Fischbestand dienen, ist doch unstrittig. Daß das eine Grundvoraussetzung für langfristig erfolgreiche Fischwaid auf andere Fischarten als Brassen und Rotaugen ist, hoffentlich auch.

Zu DK: Dort wird seit geraumer Zeit wegen hoher Dioxinbelastungen vor dem Verzehr der Ostseelachse gewarnt, zwischenzeitlich war die Entnahme sogar verboten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Meckert dort jemand?

Man muß sich irgendwann schon entscheiden, was man eigentlich will. Denn das Argument des Raubbaus durch die Fischfangflotten bei gleichzeitigem Baglimit für den Freizeitangler zieht nicht im Binnenland. Dort ist die Abknüppelmentalität nunmal ein Faktor, der sich nicht ausblenden läßt. Angeln muß sich schließlich auch im Landesinneren lohnen, weshalb der Feind schon deshalb in den eigenen Reihen sitzt.

@kati
Früher hatte ich mal ne Kneipe, die hervorragend lief, dann holte den neuen Betreiber die Realität ein, indem keiner mehr hinging, weil auf einmal niemand mehr in solche Kneipen ging.

Früher saß man am Wasser und hatte tolle Erlebnisse, bis einen die Realität einholte. Sie hieß in dem Falle aber Volkssport Angeln, sich unbedingt lohnen Müssen und plötzlich in Mengen Mentalitäten am Wasser, die am liebsten mit Dynamit fischen würden.

Das ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## smithie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Testudo schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich finde den Kausalzusammenhang nicht.


Du schreibst vom "Verbot wider Ratio, es geht nicht um Argument, sondern um Stimmungen" und "An der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung muss man arbeiten und da ist Natur- und   Artenschutz unter anderem ein positiv bewertetes Handeln."

Wie willst Du das nun in dem von Dir genannten Fall AWZ machen?
Dass Du Naturschutz betreibst indem Du in der AWZ angeln gehst?
Dass Du Artenschutz betreibst, wenn Du in der AWZ angeln gehst?

Das ist ein ganz schmaler Grat mit "Angeln ist positiv, weil (u.a.) Natur- und Artenschutz".
Dieser Natur- und Artenschutz geht mit etwas Kohle viel besser ohne Angler. Und dass im Naturschutzsektor genügend Geld vorhanden ist, will glaube ich niemand bezweifeln.

Angeln ist positiv, aber im Wesentlichen aufgrund anderer Dinge. 
Dass nebenbei auch Natur- und Artenschutz betrieben wird, ist - überspitzt ausgedrückt - nett.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wenn wir über Angelpolitik reden, müssen wir darüber reden:
> 
> Inwiefern müssen wir das?
> 
> ...



Bei solchen Veröffentlichungen muß man in erster Linie einmal darüber reden, dass sehr vielen einschlägigen Publikationen nicht zu trauen ist. 
Es wird allenthalben ein unglaublicher Alarmismus betrieben und niedergeschrieben, man kann fast nichts mehr glauben, was irgendwo veröffentlich wird, ohne sich das dahinter agierende Netzwerk anzusehen und einzuschätzen, welche "Wertschöpfungskette" damit gefüttert werden soll.

Allein der Informationsgehalt dieses Artikel tendiert gegen null!

Zitat:

"Um den Zustand der Gewässer zu ermitteln, vergleichen Wissenschaftler  die im Wasser lebenden Organismen mit dem Bestand, der natürlicherweise  dort vorhanden sein sollte."

Hier darf man als erstes die Frage stellen, was genau "der Bestand" sein soll und was "natürlicherweise" bedeutet. #q


----------



## Grünknochen (11. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang...


----------



## zokker (11. April 2018)

*AW: Zustand unserer heimischen Gewässer*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...
> Es wird allenthalben ein unglaublicher Alarmismus betrieben und niedergeschrieben, man kann fast nichts mehr glauben, was irgendwo veröffentlich wird ...
> ...Allein der Informationsgehalt dieses Artikel tendiert gegen null!



Das gehört sich in einer " postfaktischen Affekt-Gesellschaft so.


----------

